# Rocky's Ear Crop Before & After (Very Pic Heavy)



## Peyton

*In order from oldest to most recent*:


----------



## angelbaby

crop looks great, what size are they ? such a pretty pup.


----------



## Peyton

angelbaby said:


> crop looks great, what size are they ? such a pretty pup.


Thank you! I honestly have no idea about the crop. I asked my vet to cut them between show and short, but he said he cuts them how he thinks looks good. That way, "if no one else likes them, at least I will" -My Vet. :hammer: If i had to guess, I'd say a show crop w/o the bell.


----------



## angelbaby

LOL If a vet said that to me Id walk out, I can care less what a vet thinks of my dogs ears. But atleast they came out nice for you , and you like them right?


----------



## Peyton

I wouldn't mind if they were shorter, but I'm sure he'll grow into them as he gets older. I'll love them regardless of how they turn out


----------



## EckoMac

I think they look fantastic!! They stand beautifuly. 
At least his preference turned out to look so good.


----------



## brandileigh080

Yes, he's quite the looker.

Can't wait to see him mature!


----------



## Peyton

Thank you! I'm eager to see how he turns out also.


----------



## rodrigo

ya they ll always look too big when he s young...... its amazing how different a dog looks with ears cropped. 

looks great


----------



## SMiGGs

Night and day, they look great


----------



## baljot

What is it you asked your vet when you got rockys ears done? I really love the way it looks!


----------



## SaeZ

Great looking pup the crop came out awesome.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prettyboygoliath

In the fourth picture, is the brindle yours as well. An is it(the brindle)a male or female

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prettyboygoliath

Both are great lookin dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kinglocz

eckomac said:


> i think they look fantastic!! They stand beautifuly.
> At least his preference turned out to look so good.


i would agree my girl had one that would fall but it stopped being lazy and finally stood lol


----------



## JanineJoy

*Ears*

His ears look great. How old was he hen you did it? How did he act? how was the healing process? Mine is 11 weeks and is getting his done this week. Anything I should know? I want to do them long also.


----------

